# [SENSE] Porting sense to other sense devices



## Samuel2706 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome to my porting guide, it works 9/10, the 1/10 it doesn't use mans best friend

ADB LOGCAT

it works wonders you know  PM me with any questions or helpful tips


```
Disclaimer: I am not responsible for bricking or blowing you up or causing your balls to shrink or you to see ghosts or anything, i am not responsible, your an adult act like one. you choose to do this on your own values, please dont expect me to buy you a new device, you broke it. i am not saying these work 100% of the time so don't blame me if it doesn't.
```
 HERE IS WHAT YOU NEED TO DO FOR HTC ROMS 

*SYSTEM/ETC*

Delete the PPP,WIFI and SOUNDIMAGE FOLDERS

Replace with folders from target device

REPLACE ALL .CSV FILES
REPLACE ALL CODEC.TXT FILES
REPLACE VOLD.FSTAB

ALL FROM THE TARGET DEVICE










*SYSTEM/BIN*

Replace the following with the target device versions

VOLD

AKMD

SND3254

SH

RMT_STORAGE

SH0

WPA_SUPPLICANT

SOUND8660 *Might be SOUND7X30* (||Replace it with your board number||found in the build.prop||)










*SYSTEM/LIB*

Delete EGL FOLDER
Replace it with EGL from target Device

Delete HW FOLDER
Replace it with HW from target device

REPLACE ALL THESE LIBS WITH TARGET DEVICE LIBS

libEGL.so
libGLESv1_CM.so
libGLESv2.so
libsurfaceflinger.so
libsurfaceflinger_client.so
libhardware.so
libhardware_legacy.so
liboverlay.so
libmm-omxcore.so
libOmxVenc.so
libOmxVdec.so
libOmxCore.so
libgsl.so
libaudio.so
libhtc_acoustic.so

Delete the modules folder

replace with modules folder from target device










*BOOT IMAGE*

Delete boot.img

Replace with the one from the target device

*SYSTEM/USR*

DELETE KEYCHARS AND KEYLAYOUT FOLDER

REPLACE WITH FOLDERS FROM TARGET DEVICE










*BUILD.PROP*

Change the following lines to your target devices corresponding lines

ro.product.model=
ro.product.brand=
ro.product.name=
ro.product.device=
ro.product.board=
ro.product.cpu.abi=
ro.product.cpu.abi2=
ro.product.manufacturer=
ro.product.locale.language=
wifi.interface=
debug.sf.hw=1 (ALWAYS =1)
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=60










DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING ELSE UNLESS YOUR EXPIERENCED IN PORTING.​
If you want to donate

[email protected]


----------



## NinjaWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

good Guide, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks man, very interesting guide!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickiberli (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice one dude


----------



## Wiingy (Aug 16, 2011)

Should I copy over the files after using dsixda's HTC Android Kitchen; or copy over the files first inside the zip, then use dsixda's HTC Android Kitchen to add stuff like BusyBox.

How about EXT4, as long as I edit the build.prop, update-script and use a ext4 boot.img, it should just work with 4EXTRecovery ?


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers man! Been looking for a porting guide for ages, but the dev community seems to be pretty keen to keep it's secrets. Or at least XDA seems that way!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

?!?!!!

RADNESS!!!


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Cheers man! Been looking for a porting guide for ages, but the dev community seems to be pretty keen to keep it's secrets. Or at least XDA seems that way!


Agreed, hush hush around their. Thought it was opensource?

I really don't understand why there is hardly any material on development, but devs are dishing Rome out lef and right. Htc is unlocking boot loaders for us...

What's up?! Knowledge is power ..... Xda didn't pay the eletric bill


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"hightech said:


> Agreed, hush hush around their. Thought it was opensource?
> 
> I really don't understand why there is hardly any material on development, but devs are dishing Rome out lef and right. Htc is unlocking boot loaders for us...
> 
> What's up?! Knowledge is power ..... Xda didn't pay the eletric bill


Your completely right, it is open source, and there is knowledge its just not being shared...... I think thats where XDA falls down and rootzwiki should shine!


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

Im not bashing XDA, they are a strong community. Hopefully rootz will pick up the slack. I was waiting for more tutorials / samples etc once *open sense* hit.... Patiently Waiting .


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"hightech said:


> Im not bashing XDA, they are a strong community. Hopefully rootz will pick up the slack. I was waiting for more tutorials / samples etc once open sense hit.... Patiently Waiting .


I'm not gonna dis XDA but there is stuff missing, helpful stuff, and as you say rootzwiki might pick up the lack *crosses fingers*


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe we should post some threads over there.

With more dev material there will be more roms, mods, etc . Also could stop a lot of newbie questions .

I have a droid incredible , there are some great roms. But the 4 devs we have bounce around so much we cannot get one finished rom.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good idea, I have a wildfire and there are some brilliant roms, but dev's are getting new phones and stopping deving for it


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

Can anyone suggest some tips / tricks for sense 3.0/3.5 porting?


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"hightech said:


> Can anyone suggest some tips / tricks for sense 3.0/3.5 porting?


Too what phone are you trying too port?


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

Droid Incredible. After following the steps above, WiFi, egl etc has problems. What other files needed to be tweaked?

This is a great tutorial. I'm ready for an advanced one.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"hightech said:


> Droid Incredible. After following the steps above, WiFi, egl etc has problems. What other files needed to be tweaked?
> 
> This is a great tutorial. I'm ready for an advanced one.


Ok, well done at getting it that far, I can't help at all as I couldn't get sense 3 ported to my phone at all


----------



## DutchDanny (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

New here on Rootzwikki... but not on xda
I have my own rom there for Desire HD.

Will get my Gallaxy Tab tomorrow, and try porting sense3 to it..

will keep you up2date

Greetz,

DutchDanny


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

DutchDanny said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New here on Rootzwikki... but not on xda
> I have my own rom there for Desire HD.
> ...


Sounds great. Alot of inc roms are off the desire. Have any sense porting tips?


----------



## steelechamp (Sep 25, 2011)

How do I port sense to a different device(Samsung captivate/Galaxy S)? There is no sound image folder so I stopped there to make sure I didn't mess anything up


----------



## WillyDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

i have made a port of SENSE 3.5 on evo 3D gsm but i got some serious bug very sick ..
-NO SOUND 
- CAN'T RECORD VIDEO
- GALLERY DOESN'T SHOW 3D PICTURE

the sound had fixed on cdma version but i've try many option and it doesn't work on GSM ..
if someone got some informations , it will be great  :tongue3::tongue3:


----------



## phil15 (Aug 8, 2012)

Will this work for Sense 4 too?


----------

